# [SOLVED]Problem sprzętowo-programowy - procesor

## vizzerdrix

Na początek chciałem się przywitać bo to mój pierwszy post na tym forum więc gwarą Łódzką mówię wszystkim WITAJCIE!

A teraz problem.

Przed chwilą skończyła się u mnie trwająca ponad 24 godziny kompilacja Open Office. Zaciekawiony zagadnieniem "czemu tak długo" zacząłem przeglądać swój system... Szukałem, szukałem i znalazłem. Pewnie to głupio zabrzmi, ale nie zauważyłem, że jakimś cudem bios przestawił mi częstotliwość taktowania procesora. Mam Athlona XP 2400+ (TB), a bios pokazuje 1800+. Zaciekawiony tematem  wszedłem do biosu i zauważyłem że prawdopodobnie nastąpiło zresetowanie CMOSu, a zatem i przestawienie większości opcji na defaulotwe. Przestawiłem więc magistralę ze 100Mhz na 133Mhz i bios wykrył procesor dobrze. Gentoo wystartowało i niby wszystko jest ok.... dopóki nie wpiszę w konsoli "emerge". W tym momencie następuje całkowity, natychmiastowy zwis systemu. Po prostu wielkie stop. Podobnie dzieje sie wtedy kiedy wymuszę mnożnik 12,5/13. Procesor jest wykrywany zgodnie z tym co fabryka dała, ale przy próbie emergowania czegokolwiek następuje zwis. W obu przypadkach nie da się zbootować też komputera z płyty Gentoo. Procesor pracował wcześniej (ustawiony na 2400+) pod Windowsem XP, 2000, 98SE i SuSe i wszystko było ok. Co w takiej sytuacji zrobić aby procesor pracował tak jak powinien? Z góry wielkie dzięki za pomoc.   

Pozdrawiam

MichałLast edited by vizzerdrix on Mon Oct 16, 2006 9:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mbar

Możliwe, że zmienił się także mnożnik pamięci RAM i ma ona wyższe taktowanie, niż firmowe. Może szyna PCI też jest za szybko taktowana, musisz to wszystko posprawdzać.

----------

## martin.k

Nie piszesz nic o płycie głównej (producent ? model ? PC? Laptop?)... Na pierwszy rzut oka resetowanie do defaultowych nastawów BIOSa kojarzy mi się ze "zdychającą" baterią podtrzymującą na płycie głównej. No ale skoro podajesz, że zwis jest po tym jak dajesz emerge, to już może być "coś z innej beczki". Sprawdź czy wentyl na procku jest dobrze dopasowany, a potem pozostaje ci sprawdzić RAMki mtestem albo czymś takim. Jeśli te zabiegi nie pomogą, to czas wielki by udać się do serwisu, albo naprawić we własnym zakresie ( przez wymianę  :Very Happy: )

Edit:

Sprawdź też jak wyglądają kondensatorki - te obok gniazda procka, jeżeli są cośkolwiek "spuchnięte" albo osmalone, to może też być przyczyną.

Czy w biosie masz ustawione monitorowanie temperatury? Na nowszych płytkach jest możliwość przestawienia sprzętu albo wyłączenie po przekroczeniu określonej temperatury procka/systemu - szukaj czegoś w stylu PCHEALTH w biosie.

----------

## Yatmai

A sie czasem nie przegrzewa ?  :Smile: 

EDIT

Uh, martin.k mnie uprzedził  :Very Happy:  Ale też myśle, że coś z temperaturą  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

 *Quote:*   

> AMD Athlon XP 2400+	2000 MHz	2400+	   15 x 133

 

przy czym ostatnie to mnoznik x szyna, nie powinno to byc tak ustawione? zanaczam ze tyle wygooglalem, w zyciu nie mialem athlona  :Razz: 

----------

## Gabrys

Athlony 2400 są chyba taktowane zegarem 1800 MHz. Przestawienie tej wartości na większą powoduje zwis systemu, gdy zaczyna się dziać coś, co obciąża procesor, np. emerge. Dobrze kombinuję?

----------

## psycepa

z tego co wyczytalem to 2400+ sa taktowane 2000 MHz, ale tak jak mowie, specem nie jestem  :Smile: 

----------

## YANOUSHek

Ja posiadałem Athlona 2400+ Mobile. On taktowany był 1800 :)

----------

## Gabrys

Prawdopodobnie obaj macie racje, bowiem częstotliwość taktowania zależy jeszcze od generacji, rdzenia, czy czegoś tam. Tak więc, nie wszystkie Athlony 2400+ są taktowane tym samym zegarem.

----------

## Zwierzak

a powernowd? Może przypadkiem przestawia ci się w linuksie częstotliwość na komputerze?

----------

## vizzerdrix

Witam

Już odpowiadam na wszystkie pytania.

To jest płyta MSI Kt7av, a więc desktopowa. RAMki są ok. Sprawdzone. Problemem może być natomiast to, zę są to ramki PC 2100 czyli 266Mhz. Kondensatorki ok, nic nie popalone, nic nie powybrzuszane. Procek z wentylacją zamontowali mi do płyty jak kupowałem sprzęt, a ja tam nic nie gmerałem od tamtego czasu.

Z temperaturą raczej nie. Nawet na zimnym kompie tak się dzieje. Prubowałem już różnych ustawień w biosie, różnych magistral itp. Najbardziej dziwi mnie nagłość całej sytuacji. W końcu on kiedyś działał jako 2400+. 

Miałem niedawno pad dysku (spalił się). Pamiętam, że komp nie chciał wstać i dopiero po kilku włączeniach/wyłączeniach zadziałał z nowym dyskiem. Ale od tamtego momentu minęło prawie 4 miesiące i wszsytko było ok. Szkoda, że nie wiem dokładnie kiedy się to poprzestawiało...  No nic. Będę próbował dalej.

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## Gabrys

Wydaje mi się, że nie masz żadnego problemu. Pozwól komputerowi się przetaktować jak ON chce. I potem pokaż co Ci wypisuje polecenie:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

----------

## kondzik

A po tym co ci Gabrys powiedział skołuj mprime i zrób stress test. Jak wywali jakiś błąd i to bez kręcenia to znaczy że proc zdycha. Jeśli możesz to przy okazji monitoruj też temperature procesora w trakcie robienia testu.

----------

## martin.k

Było jeszcze coś takiego:

```

Athlon XP-M 2400+   1800 MHz   512 KB   133 MHz   13.5x   1.45   Barton      AXMH2400FQQ4C
```

A tu coś o oznaczeniach kodowych athlona-xp:

http://www2.error404.pl/procesory/athloncode/code.htm

----------

## sza_ry

Podrzucę jeszcze jeden pomysł  :Wink:  Dyski bardzo ładnie zabija podniesione ponad miarę napięcie +12  :Sad:   Co jest z kolei częste w zdychających zasilaczach.

Jeżeli możesz sprawdź napięcia, najlepiej miernikiem.

----------

## vizzerdrix

Zasilacz. Zasilacz zdycha i podaje złe napięcia. Temperatury są ok. Komputer chodzi 24h i temperatury utrzymują się na poziomie 55 stopni. Pomierzyłem i stwierdziłem, że napięcia są po prostu ... niestabilne. Zamontowałem zasilacz od kolegi i procek śmiga jak ta lala. Idę szukać jakiegoś zasilacza na allegro. 

Dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc. Poza rozwiązaniem problemu dowiedziałem się wielu ciekawych rzeczy. Widzę, że tu sami specjaliści  :Smile: 

A może doradzicie jakiś zasilacz bo na Allegro tego mnóstwo w różnych cenach. Nigdy jakoś nie miałem do sprzętu zacięcia...

Pozdrawiam

Michał

----------

## Gabrys

Ja tam optuję przy Modecomach. Tanie i dobre. Codegenów ludzie nie polecają. Podobno chodzą i chodzą, i chodzą, ale jak się już spalą, to spalają ze sobą płytę główną, dyski itd. Nie wiem czy to prawda, ale już to słyszę któryś raz. Jeśli jesteś kasiasty, to może Cię stać na takie znane i cenione marki jak Chieftec lub Tagan.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Poe

mialem codgena 300w wPC, chodził niemal 5 lat, padł jakoś przed wakacjami. no i uszkodzil płyte główną (najpierw sieciówke zintegrowaną, a potem padla cala plyta). 

Moze jakiegos Tagana?  :Wink: 

a, i jezeli problem rozwiązany, prosze dodać [SOLVED] do tematu

pozdrawiam

----------

